# Vet?



## Cornsnake Kid (Nov 27, 2005)

Do mantids need checkups from vets? Thanx


----------



## nickyp0 (Nov 27, 2005)

no lol


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 27, 2005)

But if you find there are any troubles with mantis you may have (sickness/loss of hunger etc) then you can always ask your pet shop if they have mantis or ask us fine people in the forum :lol: .

If you have troubles, I'm sure that if I can't help you out, some one else here can.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2005)

Lol no. If you have any health problems get help here.


----------



## prozacwoman (Oct 31, 2006)

But wouldn't it be fun to take one in, just to see the expression on the vet's face? LOL!!

xo,

AJ


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 2, 2006)

LOL I agree. Im half tempted to take mine in. My vet would get a kick out of it. Maybe the next time I take my cat Mulder in Ill also take Thor but Ill hide Mulders cage or leave him in the car and put Thor in the cat carrier and tell the Vet "I dont know what happend, I changed his food and he turned Mantid on me" lol. :lol:


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Nov 2, 2006)

> LOL I agree. Im half tempted to take mine in. My vet would get a kick out of it. Maybe the next time I take my cat Mulder in Ill also take Thor but Ill hide Mulders cage or leave him in the car and put Thor in the cat carrier and tell the Vet "I dont know what happend, I changed his food and he turned Mantid on me" lol. :lol:


lo, kinda off topic but I've resolved that I'm going to get an orange female cat and name her Scully.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 6, 2006)

> LOL I agree. Im half tempted to take mine in. My vet would get a kick out of it. Maybe the next time I take my cat Mulder in Ill also take Thor but Ill hide Mulders cage or leave him in the car and put Thor in the cat carrier and tell the Vet "I dont know what happend, I changed his food and he turned Mantid on me" lol.


That was funny. I wished mantis are as easy to spot as the annoying neighbour's cat always messing around garbage.


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 6, 2006)

true


----------

